# polštářem svítání, peřinou stvoly



## Mišo

Album "Maškary", pesnička "Srdce a kříž", Karel Kryl spieva:

1. Kotvu mi dala a srdce a kříž,
že prý mě ochrání, až budu v poli,
pak se mi vzdala a noc byla skrýš,
polštářem svítání, peřinou *stvoly*.

_Nemám šajnu, čo sú "stvoly" zač, snáď - vody rieky?_


----------



## winpoj

Zřejmě se milovali v trávě pod širým nebem. Stvoly jsou myslím stonky.


----------



## werrr

Stvol je bezlistý stonek. Například stonek pampelišky (púpavy) nebo sedmikrásky.

Po slovensky je to stvol. ;-)


----------



## Mišo

Čože, veď som to nikde nemohol nájsť.  A stvol je u nás na Považí foneticky "stôl".


----------

